# waukesha, WI shows July 25 & 26



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone showing in Waukesha? I've just entered the Tito Monster in the American Bred class.....I suspect Open will be much too big for my pitiful handling talents (or lack thereof, LOL) because there was a nice major last year and I suspect that will draw even more competitors this year with majors being so hard to come by.
Would love to meet some other GRF'rs there!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

OoOoO!! Me, me! Pick me! lol.

I think I'll be down there Sunday...showing the Corgi in Juniors!!! =] Saturday will be an agility trial for us...I think! haha! I have to talk to my Mom about this, but I think my dad agrees with me going. Or I'll be showing the Shorthair in Juniors...not sure which dog yet! Or even a Golden I might be! =] Haha! Too many dogs to choose from! =]

Hope to see anybody else there! I met someone else from this forum on here as well....her GRF name is "SadieBodean".


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh, I so want to meet you! I'm showing only Saturday. Look for me and the Tito monster in American Bred....big show, so we didn't enter Open dogs.
When it gets closer I'll post and maybe we can arrange a meet time/place!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay....well...let's see...if I show the Corgi it would be Sunday...but I can always show the GSP on Saturday! Yes when it gets closer PM me and we'll figure something out! =] I hope I can go...as my mom isn't sure about her job....and then Sunday would be our agility trial..or vice versa! Can't wait to meet you and the Tito-Monster!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

The show is on my b-day! We keep our fingers crossed and we hope we'll bring you some luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...how kind of you! Thanks!!! =]


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday (early) and thanks!!!



Golden Leo said:


> The show is on my b-day! We keep our fingers crossed and we hope we'll bring you some luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hotel4dogs: I am going to the agility trial one of the days...my mom has agreed to and our instructor has given us permission to go! I have yet to find out about showing in Waukesha...I may end up showing the Corgi on Sunday....but it all depends on if the GSP's owner has to work....but I have a for sure yes on showing the Corgi.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Let me know what day you end up showing the corgi. We're only there on Saturday.





MaddieMagoo said:


> Hotel4dogs: I am going to the agility trial one of the days...my mom has agreed to and our instructor has given us permission to go! I have yet to find out about showing in Waukesha...I may end up showing the Corgi on Sunday....but it all depends on if the GSP's owner has to work....but I have a for sure yes on showing the Corgi.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay! I sure will....I talked to the owner of the Corgi and she'll be there Sunday...sorry!


----------

